# Stratholm-der Wahnsinn



## jopa_oa (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo geehrte Buffed-Gemeinde,

nachdem mir und nem Kumpel relativ langweilig war hat mir mein Kumpel angeboten mich mal Stratholme zu ziehen. Nachdem ich in dieser Ini niemals gewesen bin sagte ich natürlich zu in der Hoffnung das Baron-Mount zu bekommen. Und somit betrete ich die Ini.......und ich muss sagen: Wahnsinn.

Die Ini find i total klasse, aber was mich viel mehr interessieren würde: wie lange hat man denn "damals" für diese Ini gebraucht? Ich meine heutzutage scheint man keinen mehr für diese Classic-Inis begeistern zu können.
Also war das damals sozusagen schon eher ne "Hardcore"-Ini?

Hoffe auf nette Antworten von langjährigen "Zockern".


----------



## Regine55 (6. Juli 2009)

zuerst war das ne 10er Raid, wurde dann zu ner 5er ummodeliert und war schon anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Fridl (6. Juli 2009)

Es war halt ein nachmittag beschaftigung, für leute mit full rar / epic imbar gear !


----------



## Leiko (6. Juli 2009)

jopa_oa schrieb:


> Hallo geehrte Buffed-Gemeinde,
> 
> nachdem mir und nem Kumpel relativ langweilig war hat mir mein Kumpel angeboten mich mal Stratholme zu ziehen. Nachdem ich in dieser Ini niemals gewesen bin sagte ich natürlich zu in der Hoffnung das Baron-Mount zu bekommen. Und somit betrete ich die Ini.......und ich muss sagen: Wahnsinn.
> 
> ...



War damals schon Klasse besonders als die t0,5 set eingeführt wurden und mann den baron in 45 min lege muste hat es nicht gerade leicht gemacht is wie heute Hdz 4 timerun. 1 wipe und aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bastion war im Grunde nur begeehrt wegen der Rechtschaffenen Kugeln die mann damals für einer der besten Waffen Vz's Kreuzfahrer brauchte bzw braucht.


----------



## Ascían (6. Juli 2009)

Strat 45 Minuten Run, das waren noch Zeiten...Stress pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackseven (6. Juli 2009)

Das war doch damals ganz am Anfang der WoW Laufbahn sogar ne 10er instanz, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (6. Juli 2009)

damals gingen die ganzen Magier auch in die Instanz,für den Folinat für das Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man,ich als Magier war da selbst oft genug drin,bis ich es dann,nach geschätzten(!) 100 malen endlich hatte...


----------



## pek.b (6. Juli 2009)

Für die Instanz wurde damals eine Gruppe gesucht entweder für den Abschnitt des Klosters oder für den Baron.
Selten hatte man eine Gruppe welche die komplette Instanz durch gemacht hat. Ein Abschnitt hat so 1 Std - 1 1/2 Std gedauert.


----------



## Ferok (6. Juli 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> zuerst war das ne 10er Raid, wurde dann zu ner 5er ummodeliert und war schon anspruchsvoll.


also beim lvl war ich mit meinen freunden schon oft drin, da war er aber schon ne 5er ini. Schwer war sie net aber durch die vielen mobs und der größe hat es schon recht lange gedauert aber hat spaß gemacht und gab als viel ruf.


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

Stratholme wurde zu Naxx40er Zeiten erstmals wieder intensiv geraidet, um die Prequest billiger zu machen.
Mit einer Dropchance von 0,001% war das Baronmount damals das seltenste Reittier im Spiel und somit nicht lohnenswert zu farmen. In der Community wurden sogar zahlreiche Chaostheorien zum Drop ansich erstellt.. vonwegen der Tank muss den Baron nackt tanken - alle müssen ehrfürchtig sein - man muss ihn im Kreis herum tanken, während ein Druide in Bärengestalt tanzt etc...
Aber es war einfach nur selten (:

--

Für Strath brauchten eingespielte Truppen normal 50-60 Minuten.
Ein Timerun ging sich in 40 Minuten aus, aber dabei gings dann nichtmehr ums Spielen, sondern wirklich nur ums durchrushen. Das hat größtenteils keinen Spaß mehr gemacht..

Nicht-eingespielte Truppen brauchten zwischen 1 und 2 Stunden. Der Friedhof war dazumal eine halbe Ewigkeit von der Instanz entfernt.. und meistens musste man an den blöden Augen whipen, die zufällig auftauchen und plötzlich 3 zusätzliche Gegner auf die Gruppe hetzten.

Ich mag die Instanz immer noch. Wir gehn fürs Pferd fast jeden Tag rein. hehe


----------



## Dema (6. Juli 2009)

Strath ist eine der besten Instanzen im ganzen Spiel. Besonders wegen der Augen, die im unpassensten Momenten auftauchen, und der ganzen Pats, die durch die Gegend flattern. Damals war noch geschicktes Pullen ebenso wichtig wie CCs.  Ich persönlich finde nur Scholo noch besser


----------



## SCooTY2 (6. Juli 2009)

naja richtig knifflig wurde es damals als es noch eine 10er Ini war, wenn man die Quests dafür erledigen wollte.
Die gingen nur in einer 5er Gruppe  und da war man schnell mal bei 4 Stunden nur für den Baron Run.


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

Klingt vllt doof, aber ich fand die Hdw von allen 5er-Instanzen am besten ._.
Viele Bosse, tolle Queststorys, Drops die was mit der Ini zutun hatten, nette Musik, schönes Ambiente, gute Bosszitate, angenehmes Farbenklima.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2009)

Strat und Scholo waren damals zu Classic Zeiten kultig und knackig. War da auch gefühlte 500x schon drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde nur noch getoppt von Dire Maul.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. Juli 2009)

Ich muß gestehen das ich selbst mit Main zu Bc Zeiten nicht wirklich oft in Strat war, Gestern Abend hat jemand aus meiner Gilde meinen Twink durch Strat gebombt und ich hatte wirklich die gleichen Gedanken wie der TE ...

Was für eine Geile Instanz.. Und wie war das wohl zu 60er Zeiten .. 

Timerun haben wir natürlich geschafft leider kein Mount dabei.

@Belphega gehst du mit deinem Ele da rein ? Ich stell mir das als nicht Mage sau doof drin vor mit 80. Als Eleschami hat man ja auch nich wirklich viel Bomberfähigkeiten ^^


----------



## Rhokan (6. Juli 2009)

> @Belphega gehst du mit deinem Ele da rein ? Ich stell mir das als nicht Mage sau doof drin vor mit 80. Als Ele schami hat man ja auch nich wirklich viel Bomberfähigkeiten ^^



Das AoE-Totem reicht eigentlich aus zum Bomben, ich nehm aber immer noch die Ingi-Bomben :>


----------



## Natsumee (6. Juli 2009)

als ich zu classic Zeiten drin war, habe ich beide Teile schon gemacht jedoch nie zusammen weil es echt zu lange dauerte und die meisten wollten eh nur den Baron machen (run konnte man fast vergessen mit randoms^^) waren da eigentlich immer so um die Stunde drin... Kathe war noch länger irgendwie^^

Scholo ist auch nice^^

aber...

DM > all (Todesmine)


----------



## SIRIO (6. Juli 2009)

Ursprünglich war Stratholme ein 15 er Raid! Wegen der "T0 Setteile" die dort dropten!


----------



## Proph! (6. Juli 2009)

ach war das damals schön, gehst on gibst /4 lfg strat/scholo/ubrs/lbrs ein und bekommst im selben moment ne einladung bzw. 5 anfragen. 
heute suchst du stunden nach nem heiler od tank für ne halbe stunde inni durchbomben...


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> @Belphega gehst du mit deinem Ele da rein ? Ich stell mir das als nicht Mage sau doof drin vor mit 80. Als Eleschami hat man ja auch nich wirklich viel Bomberfähigkeiten ^^




Japs (:
Is easy. Ich bin bei der Argentumdämmerung von meinen tausend Timeruns eh schon ehrfürchtig, also muss ich den Trash nichtmehr legen. Ich umlaufe alle Gruppen und töte nur die Bosse mit den Mobs dahinter.
10 Minuten und ich steh beim Barönchen. Hihi

Das AoE-Totem reicht normalerweise auch jap, aber mit meinem Gewitter critte ich mit knapp 5500 dmg, da sind die Mobs so gut wie tot (:


----------



## .Kirsch. (6. Juli 2009)

Jaja...Strath^^

Ich als Lucker, bin neulig mit meinem neuen Mainchar rein (war vorher nur Twink) um den Schlüssel zu holen, für den Schlüsselmeister-Erfolg.
Hab mir schon Zeit gelassen und war halt als Heiler unterwegs (Schamane). Nach ca. 25 - 30 Min hatte ich den Key und dachte mir:
"Killste noch schnell den Baron"

Gesagt getan - 1 Run mit dem Char und was droppt, das Mount xD

war nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das AoE-Totem reicht eigentlich aus zum Bomben, ich nehm aber immer noch die Ingi-Bomben :>




Hmm sag bloß mein Ingi sein hat sich mal gelohnt zu lernen ? ^^

Danke das du mich an die Bomben erinnerst xD 

*versteck vor den Noob Flames* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnar24X (6. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Baron Mount , vor glaube 2 Wochen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja früher wars ne 10ner ini ,schlachtzug ....

Ach das waren noch zeiten *träum* 








Da schmeckte Pizza noch nach Döner ... ahhh *träum*


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag: Ich meine aber wenn Ich mit AoE Totem Mobs umhaue das Ich die dann nich mehr looten kann ? Weil die Totems ja als "Begleiter" zählen ..Warum auch immer ^^

Und der Runenstoff der da drin droppt ist ja auch nicht schlecht, mein Ah Twink freut sich immer über sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (6. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Strath auch hammer....
ich war einmal mit einer 60er gruppe da drin...
einfach nur geil!
wir sind zwar oft gewipt aber egal ;D

Und jetzt als DK mit 80 da rein zu gehen ist so einfach
du kannst dich einfach an den mobs vorbei schleichen.
war schon ca. 300 mal drin....
NIE ist das blöde mount gedroppt nur 3 mal seine epic klinge 

Aber meine lieblingsini ist Zul'Aman
Ich finde es sieht da drin schön aus mit dem ganzem grün und wasser.
und ich mag sowieso trolle...
Und ihre bääären
finde ich einfach nur hammer


----------



## fre_k (6. Juli 2009)

Hm, wie hier alle so von Strath schwärmen. ^^ Muss ich wohl auch mal wider rein. x)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. Juli 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Hm, wie hier alle so von Strath schwärmen. ^^ Muss ich wohl auch mal wider rein. x)




Ich seh schon, die ganzen Iniserver sind gleich wieder Voll weil jeder wieder Strat geht ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Juli 2009)

Zu der Frage wie lange man gebraucht hatte:
Das hing natürlich wie immer an Equipp und Skill.
Die normale Zeit lag je nachdem bei 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden.

Aber für ein bestimmte Belohnung musste man den Baron damals in 45 min legen.
Für eine normal gute Gruppe war das etwas was man üben musste. um sich einzuspielen.
Die Zeit war dabei so knapp das man bis auf die Bossloots in der Regel alles andere liegengelassen hat.


----------



## Uranius (6. Juli 2009)

Achja, damals.
Klein Uranius war gerade 60 geworden und informierte sich bei buffed.
BC war bereits in Sichtweite, und in hab Strath noch nie in 45 Minuten geschafft.
Da plötzlich ein Whisper von Lampe und Moot ob ich nich tanken will.

Ich nich gerade im besten Equip für nen Timerun aber die Hoffnung überstimmt mich sowie diese beiden Super Spieler damals auf Tirion.

Mit viel Geduld, guter Schadenskontrolle wurde der Krieger geschmiedet der ich heute bin bzw. war.

Ja, da hat WoW echt gerockt und schon damals war eine Gruppe gut wenn DDs, Heiler und Tank zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## pri3st (6. Juli 2009)

Eingespielt dauerten die Inis am Ende nicht mehr so lange wie in der ersten Zeit. Als ich erste mal drin war und keinen Plan hatten was wir machen mussten, haben wir 7Std in der Ini verbracht (topt nur Scholo erste mal 10Std) und das mit 10 man. Aber das ganze war damals alles neu und frisch. Keiner wusste was passiert und seine Chars wurden auch nicht bis zum Anschlag auf das optimun gepimpt, weil die ganze Theorycraft noch nicht so fein ausgearbeitet war. Da war das ganze noch recht locker. Hab damals noch nen Hexer gespielt und um das erste Dungeon Set voll zu bekommen mit 8 Teilen ist man ganz schön oft drin gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das waren noch epische Schlachten wie zB. Onyxia zu 40. (Hab ich noch nen Raidvideo von, wo wir mit dem ersten blauen Dungeonsetteilen Onyxia legen.)

Heute ist das alles nur Zack zack Charpimpen/Raiden/Endboss Killen und sich bis zum nächsten Contentpatch langweilen.


----------



## Möp der Möpper (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab neulich mit meinen DK da mal ruf gefarmt die story plus die ganzen tollen sachen wie..
-Briefkastenschlüssel
-rarbosse
-Timerun
+++Etliche Random ´Dropps machte den run auch nach dem 10malimmer wieder interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WÜrd ich jedem mal erzählen und SOLO ist die ini gar nicht mal SOOOO leicht man muss schonmal auf sein live achten wenn man sich net healen kann (Naja DK hat ja nicht so großes Problem)
Denn da gibts ja immer diese krankheit die die Gesundheits Regenerationsrate auf null sinken lässt und dann noch alle paar sekunden wenig dmg macht daheßt healen mussman auch mal.
ALso des war mal ne geile ini so sollten mal die neuen inis sein auch wenn sie 2 std dauert man muss ja nicht alles machen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Juli 2009)

Möp schrieb:


> ..
> -Briefkastenschlüssel
> -rarbosse
> -Timerun



oh js... die briefkästen...

das set war kultig, hatte ich nie vollbekommen.

und nicht zu vergessen ist "timmy", der erscheint wenn man vor der kathedrale alle umnietet.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (6. Juli 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> Ja früher wars ne 10ner ini ,schlachtzug ....
> 
> Ach das waren noch zeiten *träum*



Am Anfang konnte man alle Instanzen zu 10. machen. Auch RFA oder WC usw.

War damals noch in einer Gelegenheitsgilde, wir haben dann immer Strath Living wegen der Kugeln gemacht. Mit den Kugeln haben wir dann unsere Epic Mounts finanziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön an diesen Zeiten war allerdings die Abwesenheit der Blutelfen.


----------



## Ascanius (6. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Klingt vllt doof, aber ich fand die Hdw von allen 5er-Instanzen am besten ._.
> Viele Bosse, tolle Queststorys, Drops die was mit der Ini zutun hatten, nette Musik, schönes Ambiente, gute Bosszitate, angenehmes Farbenklima.



Klingt vll doof, aber mir gehts genau so^^
Hängt aber glaub ich eher damit zusammen, dass HdW die erste "richtige" Instanz war, die man betreten hat.
Dazu kommt, wie du ja auch angemerkt hast, dass das Flair wirklich gepasst hat.
Hinzu kommt das Set, wo ja  auch alle scharf drauf waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oichebaer (6. Juli 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Strat 45 Minuten Run, das waren noch Zeiten...Stress pur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst aber sagen, dass du in den 45 Minuten nicht die ganze Ini gecleart hast, sondern nur die Bosse, die nötig waren, um zum Baron zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (6. Juli 2009)

Omg Stratholme... lang lang lang isses her das man sich da mit 5-Mann durchgequält hat... und wehe einer konnte keine Krankheit oder sonstiges nehmen...


----------



## jopa_oa (6. Juli 2009)

Hehe. Es freut mich zu lesen, dass ich wohl anscheinend einen nostalgischen Punkt bei vielen getroffen habe. Und jetzt da ich mir im klaren bin, dass das ne super (-schwere) Ini war und ist würde mich gerade von euch altgedienten Zockern mal was interessieren. Also ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man in (fast) allen Inis darauf angewiesen ist ein Teamplay vorzubringen, indem jeder genau weiss was er zu machen hat. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das dieses Teamplay gerade bis zu den Inis in Nordend nimmer so gefragt ist. Beispielsweise weiss ich noch genau dass In Zul Farak oder auch Bollwerk immer zuerst Mobs markiert wurden ( Sap, Eisfalle etc. ). Und jetzt? Es gibt kaum no Gruppen wo kein 80er dabei ist wo dann fix durchzieht. Fehlt diesen Spielern später nicht das nötige Verständnis und die Übersicht für spätere Instanzen? Kann ja net sein dass das alles Twinks sind wo eh Bescheid wissen "wie der Hase läuft".


----------



## Nexus.X (6. Juli 2009)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Omg Stratholme... lang lang lang isses her das man sich da mit 5-Mann durchgequält hat... und wehe einer konnte keine Krankheit oder sonstiges nehmen...


War einmal ohne drin, auf kurz oder lang sind wir mitten in den Kämpfen einfach mal umgefallen, weil zu den ab und an unabsichtlichen Pulls dann noch der permanente Schaden dazu kam ... Zack lag der Heiler im Dreck und 10sek später der Rest. 
Jaja, waren das Zeiten ... *schnief*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reppkosten waren uns grundsätzlich egal, ~20 Wipes und nicht einer ist geflohen!


----------



## Heydu (6. Juli 2009)

Ich mag die ini sehr
Es ist fast so traurig, dass es einen zum weinen bringt (das Schicksal der Einwohner von Stratholms wegen) anderer Seits so komplex, dass es einem wieder den Atem "gefrieren" lässt.

Die Ini besuche ich wöchentlich mit einer meiner Chars und bin immer aufs neue begeistert.

ein Top an blizz für die Ini

btw. 
Ich will T3 für meine Priesterin sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt es gar keine möglichkeit, an das Set ranzukommen? IWIE biiiiitttee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (6. Juli 2009)

jopa_oa schrieb:


> Hehe. Es freut mich zu lesen, dass ich wohl anscheinend einen nostalgischen Punkt bei vielen getroffen habe. Und jetzt da ich mir im klaren bin, dass das ne super (-schwere) Ini war und ist würde mich gerade von euch altgedienten Zockern mal was interessieren. Also ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man in (fast) allen Inis darauf angewiesen ist ein Teamplay vorzubringen, indem jeder genau weiss was er zu machen hat. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das dieses Teamplay gerade bis zu den Inis in Nordend nimmer so gefragt ist. Beispielsweise weiss ich noch genau dass In Zul Farak oder auch Bollwerk immer zuerst Mobs markiert wurden ( Sap, Eisfalle etc. ). Und jetzt? Es gibt kaum no Gruppen wo kein 80er dabei ist wo dann fix durchzieht. Fehlt diesen Spielern später nicht das nötige Verständnis und die Übersicht für spätere Instanzen? Kann ja net sein dass das alles Twinks sind wo eh Bescheid wissen "wie der Hase läuft".


Ich musste mit Level 30 anfangen als Information in meine Sucheinstellung zu schreiben "Keine High-Lvl Bodyguards!", weil es grundsätzlich IMMER irgendeinen Typ in der Gruppe gab der seinen Roxxorkollegen inviten musste, selbst wenn ich vorher sagte das ich bitte eine richtige Gruppe aufbauen wollte.
Selbst spielen ist ja zu schwer ... Und ja, es zerrt am Spielverständis, jedoch wollen das viele nicht Wahr haben.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Juli 2009)

Achja, Stratholm, meine Lieblingini. Feuer, Tod, Verwüstung - Wunderbar!


----------



## Nexus.X (6. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ich mag die ini sehr
> Es ist fast so traurig, dass es einen zum weinen bringt (das Schicksal der Einwohner von Stratholms wegen) anderer Seits so komplex, dass es einem wieder den Atem "gefrieren" lässt.
> 
> Die Ini besuche ich wöchentlich mit einer meiner Chars und bin immer aufs neue begeistert.
> ...


T7 anziehn und die Grafikeinstellung auf 0 stellen, kommt dem wohl am nähsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere Möglichkeit kenn ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (6. Juli 2009)

jojo,stratholm war wecht toll

gehe da heute noch voll oft rein

einfach ne top ini


----------



## Heydu (6. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> T7 anziehn und die Grafikeinstellung auf 0 stellen, kommt dem wohl am nähsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haben mir auch andere freundliche spieler InGame geraten
aber t7 ist nicht das wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will T3 >.<!! die farbe, form und aussehen! 
T7 ist zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und sieht scheisse aus

Es gibt eine n811 Priesterin, die in Dalaran ab und zu erscheint und mit den T3 Sets rumläuft, also MUSS es den Set noch geben!!!


----------



## Alandius (6. Juli 2009)

Ja wer das damals gefarmt hat, der Hat immer noch T3 nur jetzt wirst du es nicht mehr bekommen können.


----------



## Maxsta (6. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Es gibt eine n811 Priesterin, die in Dalaran ab und zu erscheint und mit den T3 Sets rumläuft, also MUSS es den Set noch geben!!!



Klar gibts das Set noch, denen die es bekommen haben wurde es ja nicht weggenommen. Nur holen kannst Du es Dir nicht mehr.

max


----------



## Liandrii (6. Juli 2009)

Klar gibt es T3 noch und zwar bei den Spielern die es geschafft haben es zu bekommen BEVOR das alte Naxx in Rente geschickt wurde.
Seit Naxxramas in Nordend ist, gibt es Abolut keine Möglichkeit mehr an T3 rannzukommen, das ist leider Fakt. Und richtig gut aussehen tut eigentlich eh nur das alte Hexenmeister T3, das hat richtig Style.

Zum Thema, ich liebe Strath auch heiß und innig, bin da auch fast täglich drinn und farme Runenstoff das lohnt sich richtig das im AH zu verscherbeln. In dieser Ini stimmt einfach alles, der Style die brennendne Häuser die Zombies und auf der anderen Seite die noch lebenden die sich verteidigen, einfach nur geil.

Aber mal ne frage, weiß wer wofür das Raidportal ganz am Ende in dem Gang beim Baron gedacht war, sollte es da mal weitergehen so wie im Blackrock, wo man durch eine Ini durchmusste um in den Raid zu kommen. Das hab ich mich schon immer gefragt.


----------



## Thesahne (6. Juli 2009)

ich dachte immer das wäre nen ausgang oder so.... naja war letztens solo drin und bin in den gang rein... plötzlich ging das tor hinter mir zu und ich war eingesperrt -.- mehr weiß ich net


----------



## Larmina (6. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Japs (:
> Is easy. Ich bin bei der Argentumdämmerung von meinen tausend Timeruns eh schon ehrfürchtig, also muss ich den Trash nichtmehr legen. Ich umlaufe alle Gruppen und töte nur die Bosse mit den Mobs dahinter.
> 10 Minuten und ich steh beim Barönchen. Hihi
> 
> Das AoE-Totem reicht normalerweise auch jap, aber mit meinem Gewitter critte ich mit knapp 5500 dmg, da sind die Mobs so gut wie tot (:


Warum muss man wenn man ehrfürchtig ist den Trash nicht mehr legen? Oo hab ich da was verpasst?^^



Liandrii schrieb:


> Aber mal ne frage, weiß wer wofür das Raidportal ganz am Ende in dem Gang beim Baron gedacht war, sollte es da mal weitergehen so wie im Blackrock, wo man durch eine Ini durchmusste um in den Raid zu kommen. Das hab ich mich schon immer gefragt.


Nach meinen Informationen war überlegt da Naxx hinzusetzen (Wie beim Molten Core so in etwa wo man ja auch durch den Blackrock musste)


----------



## _Raziel_ (6. Juli 2009)

Liandrii schrieb:


> Aber mal ne frage, weiß wer wofür das Raidportal ganz am Ende in dem Gang beim Baron gedacht war, sollte es da mal weitergehen so wie im Blackrock, wo man durch eine Ini durchmusste um in den Raid zu kommen. Das hab ich mich schon immer gefragt.


Das Raidportal am Ende bei den Fleischwerken war mal als Raideingang für Naxxramas, das ja damals über Stratholme schwebte, gedacht.
Deswegen rennen ja nach Ramstein da auch soviele Ghule raus.

Blizzard hat dies jedoch verworfen und stattdessen die nette Dame fürs hinporten eingeführt. Was blieb war der Eingang.

Und wie auch schon richtig erkannt wurde. Wer hinter das Gitter geht und eingesperrt wird, kommt nur noch mit Ruhestein hinaus. Das sollte Blizzard vielleicht mal ändern, denn es gibt mal wieder Leute, die des Interessens wegen, da hinein gehen und somit feststecken.

Zu Stratholme selber:
Nette Ini, nur die Krankheit (-100% Gesundheitsregeneration) nervt etwas, wenn man eine Klasse spielt, die das nicht aufheben kann. Da viele jedoch eh nur noch in die Kapelle rennen oder den Spiessrutenlauf absolvieren, kennen viele diese Krankheit nichtmal, denn die kann man sich nur von den Mobs ganz zu Beginn einfangen.


----------



## Thewizard76 (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem Schurken erst auf 80 rein um zu sehen ob ich das hin bekomme und habe beim ersten run auch gleich den Gaul gehabt.
Mit meinem Pala war ich da damals andauernd drinnen wegen dem ruf deswegen wusste ich schon wo ich hin muss.
Und ja die Inze ist einfach Genial.


----------



## Randy Orton (6. Juli 2009)

Liandrii schrieb:


> Aber mal ne frage, weiß wer wofür das Raidportal ganz am Ende in dem Gang beim Baron gedacht war, sollte es da mal weitergehen so wie im Blackrock, wo man durch eine Ini durchmusste um in den Raid zu kommen. Das hab ich mich schon immer gefragt.



Hmm vielleicht war das ein Platzhalter als späteres Raidportal nach Naxxramas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ja aufgrund der in der Instanz auftauchenden Augen von Naxxramas und der Nähe von Stratholme zu Naxxramas sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Randy


----------



## Albra (6. Juli 2009)

wer probleme wegen der krankheit hat sollte sich einen läuterungstrank machen lassen der putzt die wieder weg ^^
hab ich auhc immer gemacht als ich während der farmruns pre 80 immer mal wieder zu nah an eine der startgruppen kam
jetzt auf 80 und mitm rudelführer sucht man sich nen mob um sein leben wieder aufzufüllen


----------



## Soulii (6. Juli 2009)

strat und scholo waren damals echt nice.
alleine schon die t0,5 questreihe , einfach nur epic

sowas gibbts heutzutage leider nicht mehr.
anstregen ist ja von blizzard nicht mehr gewünscht.


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

Strat ...
Also ich weiss nicht wie ihr die ini in 1er stunde durchgebracht habt..
Ich habe da drinne immer so gegen die 5-6 stunden...
Und dazu verlaufen wir uns ständig..^^
Aber die ini echt giel wenigstens n bissl anspruchsvoll was man vom heutigen content nichtmehr sagen kann...
Das einzig anspruchsvolle is heute exploits zu finden...oder ne hero solo zu machen
*seufz* i miss the gold old times... 
Blizz suckt einfach übelst seit wotlk
Klar die maps sind schön geworden (vergleich mit BC-.-) aber sonst... schwiereigkeit, skill ade... *wink*
Sartharion hatten wir einen mit 900 dps dabei mein hunter (60) packt 1.2k... klar auchnur mit trinkets aber trotzdem


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Warum muss man wenn man ehrfürchtig ist den Trash nicht mehr legen? Oo hab ich da was verpasst?^^




Ne, aber vorher hat mir der Trash zwischen den Bossen wenigstens noch was gebracht ^^ Da hab ich ihn noch mit gemacht. Auf 80 kann man jeden Trash umrennen. (bis auf 2 oder 3 Banshees).

Und sogar den Raum vorm Schlachthaus is mim Feuerele kein Problem (: die kann man alle zusammenpullen.


----------



## lord just (6. Juli 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> zuerst war das ne 10er Raid, wurde dann zu ner 5er ummodeliert und war schon anspruchsvoll.



stratholm und scholomance waren nie 10er raids. man konnte sie aber damals zu zehnt laufen, weil sie mit 5 leuten einfach viel zu schwer war und der loot besser war als die questbelohnungen. später hat blizzard dann etwas trash weggenommen und einige adds non-elite gemacht und das maximum an spieler auf 5 reduziert.

damals konnte man noch alle instanzen auch mit einer gruppe mehr machen (also mit 10 in 5er instanzen und mit 15 in 10er) nur kann man dann die quests für die instanz dann nicht machen.


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

lord schrieb:


> stratholm und scholomance waren nie 10er raids. man konnte sie aber damals zu zehnt laufen, weil sie mit 5 leuten einfach viel zu schwer war und der loot besser war als die questbelohnungen. später hat blizzard dann etwas trash weggenommen und einige adds non-elite gemacht und das maximum an spieler auf 5 reduziert.
> 
> damals konnte man noch alle instanzen auch mit einer gruppe mehr machen (also mit 10 in 5er instanzen und mit 15 in 10er) nur kann man dann die quests für die instanz dann nicht machen.




epicfail.
Von der Beta an etwa 4 Monate lang, war Strath und Scholo ne 10er.
Damals war Ubrs auch noch ne 15er.

Das wurde dann alles um je 5 Leute zurückgepatcht. Mobs entfernt. Bosse generft. Etc.


----------



## pixeljedi (6. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Warum muss man wenn man ehrfürchtig ist den Trash nicht mehr legen? Oo hab ich da was verpasst?^^



ne hast nix verpasst...
wenn man ehrfürchtig ist braucht man den trash nich mehr umboxen,da man den ruf  nicht mehr braucht
man kann also den direkten weg zum boss nehmen...

wenn man den ruf /loot brauchtdann klatscht man halt den trash noch wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg klaina


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> wenn man ehrfürchtig ist braucht man den trash nich mehr umboxen,da man den ruf  nicht mehr braucht
> wenn man den ruf /loot brauchtdann klatscht man halt den trash noch wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



absolut korrekt (:


----------



## BasiGorgo (6. Juli 2009)

stratholm ist bis zum heitigen tag meine lieblingsinstanz zusammen mit ubrs
das design is geil und die bose waren damals wirklich knifflig
man ist gewiped trotz epic eq wenn man falsch pulle etc
zB im scarlet teil konnte man viele pats adden 
und im 3t teil also dem geißel teil gab es viele augen von naxxramas die einen überraschen konnten
früher hab ich nie daran geglaubt dass das mount wirklich droppen konnte ich hielt es für eine legende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber der scarlet teil war damals der reine kohle bringer...viele splitter + kugeln die bei uns 100g wert waren
runenstoff war auch immer gerne gesehen
mit der ini hab ich mit meine raid finanziert ;D


----------



## Brandin (6. Juli 2009)

um kurz nochmal auf das T3 zurückzukommen:

Die Quests dafür gibt es noch.Old School Naxx Preq machen und dann Naxx trash legen (geht auch im neuen naxx)
Danach kriegst du die T3 Quests aber die bringen ja nix mehr da die Sachen nicht mehr dropen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (6. Juli 2009)

Das kommt darauf an ob man nur den Baron, nur die Kathedrale oder beides gemacht hat.
Nur der Baron war je nach Equipstand in 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden machbar..
Später gab es dann ja noch den 45 Minuten Run..
Da gab es eine feste Route die man gehen müsste und nur bestimmte Mobgrps die man umhauen durfte..
Das war echt mal tierischer Stress..


----------



## Sty (6. Juli 2009)

Strath, Scholo, UBRS, LBRS, die Instanzen mit den Ogern (habs vergessen obwohl ich mir dort damals für meinen Tank den Folianten fürs Quel Serrar gefarmt habe) sind einfach echt tolle Instanzen.

Selbst mit vollem BWL-Equip machte es unheimlich viel Spaß überall mal durchzupimmeln.
Ich weiß noch wie höllenschwer die ganzen Instanzen waren als ich erst 60 wurde und kaum Equip hatte und mir erstmal T0 farmen musste um in MC zu tanken xD

Jaja wunderbar ^^


----------



## Moronic (6. Juli 2009)

Jaja, das gute alte Stratholme, schöne Instanz.

Wir haben zu 60er Zeiten immer wieder Speedruns gemacht, das war sogar noch vor der Einführung der T0,5 Sets. Oder wir waren nur zu dritt in der Instanz, was unheimlich Spaß gemacht hat. 

War neulich auch wieder mit nem Twink drinnen, ist einfach toll die Instanz.


----------



## Super PePe (6. Juli 2009)

und vergesst eure anstecknadel nicht .)
(bollwerk oder kapelle)


----------



## Lenay (6. Juli 2009)

Zu heutiger Zeit ist es möglich, als Druide die Instanz in 10 bis wirklich allerhöchstens 20 Minuten mit allen Bossen zu schaffen und mit alle meine ich wirklich alle, auch die die in der Kathedrale des scharlachroten Kreuzzuges in Stratholme sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Druiden FTW ! ^^


----------



## mendozino (6. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> epicfail.
> Von der Beta an etwa 4 Monate lang, war Strath und Scholo ne 10er.
> Damals war Ubrs auch noch ne 15er.
> 
> Das wurde dann alles um je 5 Leute zurückgepatcht. Mobs entfernt. Bosse generft. Etc.



Wenn man schon mit "epicfail" daher kommt, sollte die Aussage wenigstens richtig sein.
Alle Instanzen (5er)  waren ursprünglich mit mehr als 5 Leuten betretbar, um exakt zu sein mit bis zu 10. Die am Anfang einzige Raidinstanz UBRS (MC gabs anfangs noch nicht) war ne 10er mit bis zu 15 Leuten. 
Bei den Instanzen in denen T0 droppt, wurde diese Möglichkeit mit mehr als 5 Leuten reinzugehen dann entfernt.
Zum einen weil Blizz gemeint hat, es wäre nicht im Sinne des Erfinders gewesen, die T0 Beute (bestes Equip ausserhalb der 40er Raids) so einfach erreichbar zu machen, zum anderen weil man praktisch keine Gruppe mehr gefunden hat, um die Quests zu machen. Alle haben nur immer "T0-Runs" gemacht, mit 10 - 15 Noobs alles weggezergt. (und trotzdem wurde immer wieder gewiped ;-)) 
Zu keiner Zeit, auch nicht in der Beta, war Strat, Scholo etc. als Raidinstanzen gedacht, sie waren nur mit bis zu 10 Leuten betretbar. So wie alle anderen Classic Instanzen noch heute. Die Hintergrundidee war vielleicht auch, das man es Einsteigern ein bisschen erleichtert. Strat konnte nämlich gerne mal 4-6 Stunden dauern mit ner guten Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (6. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> War einmal ohne drin, auf kurz oder lang sind wir mitten in den Kämpfen einfach mal umgefallen, weil zu den ab und an unabsichtlichen Pulls dann noch der permanente Schaden dazu kam ... Zack lag der Heiler im Dreck und 10sek später der Rest.
> Jaja, waren das Zeiten ... *schnief*
> 
> 
> ...



Ohja man erinnert sich doch immer wieder gerne dran ^^

Und da fällt mir noch eine sehr schöne Classic-Instanz ein... Scholo ^^ war genau das gleiche desaster im endeffekt ^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Strat und Scholo waren damals zu Classic Zeiten kultig und knackig. War da auch gefühlte 500x schon drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die gute alte Zeit. Was habe ich jedes Mal über TS geflucht wenn der Baron nicht die Schurken Sethose "Hose der Schattenkunst" gedroppt hat. Aber man hat sich mit seinen Kumpels zusammen gefreut, gestichelt wenn man selbst nicht unter den Glücklichen war und zusammen diese sehr anspruchsvolle Instanz gemeistert. Solche Momente kamen in BC irgendwie nie vor..... hmmmmm


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die gute alte Zeit. Was habe ich jedes Mal über TS geflucht wenn der Baron nicht die Schurken Sethose "Hose der Schattenkunst" gedroppt hat. Aber man hat sich mit seinen Kumpels zusammen gefreut, gestichelt wenn man selbst nicht unter den Glücklichen war und zusammen diese sehr anspruchsvolle Instanz gemeistert. Solche Momente kamen in BC irgendwie nie vor..... hmmmmm


Jo
Auch in WOTLk fehlt dieses Fealing...(war ulduar nochned falls ihr mit dem kommen wolltet)
Vermisses echt..
Onyxia erst nach nem halben jahr firstkill etc... *seufz* Wow geht den bach runter... Sehr sehr schade eigentlich...


----------



## The Eni (6. Juli 2009)

kann ichdas mount auch mit 61 bekommen?


----------



## Cotraxis (6. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die gute alte Zeit. Was habe ich jedes Mal über TS geflucht wenn der Baron nicht die Schurken Sethose "Hose der Schattenkunst" gedroppt hat. Aber man hat sich mit seinen Kumpels zusammen gefreut, gestichelt wenn man selbst nicht unter den Glücklichen war und zusammen diese sehr anspruchsvolle Instanz gemeistert. Solche Momente kamen in BC irgendwie nie vor..... hmmmmm



Omg nur gefühlte 500x ??? Das geht ja noch ^^

naja... wie gesagt es war schon sehr knackig... und ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige der diese meinung hat...

in scholo und starth hat man erst richtiges teamplay gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaverslayer (6. Juli 2009)

Man kann heute noch alle Instanzen in classic mit 10 Leuten machen. Man musste es am anfang sogar mit sovielen leuten machen weil sie sonst nicht möglich gewesen wären. Aber Blizzard änderte das (mobgruppen entfernt, manche wurden nonelite etc) und begrenzte Strat, scholo, ubrs und lbrs auf 5 Leute. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich da drinne war aber Classic hat immer noch die besten Instanzen.


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

@Mendozino: Große Töne in meine Richtung spucken, aber selber Mist labern.



> Bei den Instanzen in denen T0 droppt, wurde diese Möglichkeit mit mehr als 5 Leuten reinzugehen dann entfernt.


Falsch.
Nachwievor ist Ubrs eine 10-Mann/Frau Instanz.
Auch die Quests gehn mit 10 Mann (zB Bwl-Prequest bei Drakki)



> Die am Anfang einzige Raidinstanz UBRS (MC gabs anfangs noch nicht) war ne 10er mit bis zu 15 Leuten.


Fail.
Ubrs war als 15er-Instanz implementiert.
Man konnte sie natürlich auch mit 10 Leuten machen - das wär aber nur von Nachteil für die Gruppe.
Schlachtzug is Schlachtzug. Diese wurde dann zur 10er-Instanz gepatched - zum einen, weil zu Zeiten des Molten Core's kein Raidcharakter mehr da rein is und man kaum 15 Randomleute dafür gefunden hat - zum anderen, weil Drakki - sowie auch die Bestie - für zusammengewürfelte 0815-Randomgruppen einfach viel zu heftig war und den Spielspaß nahm. (Blizzard hat damals schon die Instanzen so gestaltet, dass möglichst viele Leute ohne Geheule reingehn konnten).



mendozino schrieb:


> Zum einen weil Blizz gemeint hat, es wäre nicht im Sinne des Erfinders gewesen, die T0 Beute (bestes Equip ausserhalb der 40er Raids) so einfach erreichbar zu machen, zum anderen weil man praktisch keine Gruppe mehr gefunden hat, um die Quests zu machen.



Wieder falsch. Da will ich zB ne Quelle.
Die T0-Sets waren nur auf eine einzige Skillung ausgelegt.
Es gab bis zum T2.5-Set in AQ40, keine Skillungsbezogenen Sets.
Druiden waren gezwungen Heal zu sein. Krieger waren gezwungen Tanks zu sein.
Alle andren Skillungen durften sich Randomequipment zusammensuchen 
-> ergo, T-Sets =|= beste sets außerhalb der 40er Raids.



> Zu keiner Zeit, auch nicht in der Beta, war Strat, Scholo etc. als Raidinstanzen gedacht, sie waren nur mit bis zu 10 Leuten betretbar. So wie alle anderen Classic Instanzen noch heute.



Teilweise richtig.
Als Raidinstanzen waren sie nie gedacht, das ist wahr.
Aber mit den Instanzen von heute kannst du sie nicht vergleichen.
Die 5er-Instanzen heutzutage sind ausschließlich zum Farmen des Equipments, zum Farmen von Splittern und Emblemen und zum Farmen von Ruf.

Die 5er-Instanzen früher waren die Grundvoraussetzung für diverse Prequests. In diesen Instanzen wurde einem alles gelehrt was man in den späteren Schlachtzügen brauchte. (Kiten bei drakki -> Kiten in BwL | Decursen bei Drakki -> Decursen bei Garr | Jägerpulls bei Drakki -> Jägerpulls bei Hakkar | Bomben bei den Skorpiden in Lbrs -> Bomben bei den Welplingen im BwL | etc etc). Damals hat man auch in den 5ern etwas über seinen Charakter gelernt ^^ Heute ises nur noch mitlaufen und looten.


----------



## Poserritter (6. Juli 2009)

Stratholme hab ich mit 58 das erste Mal getankt. Eine ansonsten vollständige, damals mir imbast erscheinende 60er Gruppe fragte mich, ob ichs versuchen würd. Ich hatte damals schon viel von Strat gehört und war erstaunt, dass die mich wirklich mitnahmen. Hab sogar den Schlüssel bekommen. Timerun war knapp aber wir habens geschafft. Die Skelette beim Baron waren damals noch ein echtes Problem. Bloss nich heilen du Sack.. Nach dem Run bekam ich von den Leuten noch ein fettes Lob.Darauf hab ich mir wirklich lange was eingebildet. Später gingen wir dann mit unsrer kleinen Gilde oft Strat. Unser Jäger hat mich immer geärgert, dass sein Pet mehr Rüsse hat als ich.. und dauernd Aggro bekommt. Ich glaub heut weiss er, dass man Knurren in Inis abschaltet.

Aso, ich hab bei dem für mich legendären Baron Run Nr1 lediglich ein Schild brauchen können. Weiss gar nicht mehr, wie das hiess aber es sah aus wie ein Metallanker. Ham mich die Gildies immer mit geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "hol deinen Anker raus es geht los"

Der Trash war damals katastrophal für den Tank. Man bedenke, es gab so Zaubersachen wie Druckwelle nicht und Donnerknall betraf noch zum Ende der BC Zeiten nur 3 Gegner.


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

Deine Signatur is echt geil ^^


----------



## Kuhmuh (6. Juli 2009)

Alle schwärmen von Strath...ich habs ned sooo gemocht^^
Scholo, das war immer meins...obwohl bei mir der verdammte Helm nie gedroppt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich fand Scholo irgendwie schöner, da konnte man bei ner Pause immer schön Bücher lesen...damals waren ja noch ned alle so unter Zeitdruck, da wurde auch gerne mal ne Pause gemacht für Raucher, zum Duschen, zum Essen etc. in Wotlk macht das ja keiner mehr, alle nurnoch rushen,


----------



## wuschel21 (6. Juli 2009)

Die inni damals war recht hard. da das damsl nen 10man raid war und der 45min run war deshalb sehr schwer, da viel mer mobs da drin waren


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

Kuhmuh schrieb:


> ...damals waren ja noch ned alle so unter Zeitdruck, da wurde auch gerne mal ne Pause gemacht für Raucher, zum Duschen, zum Essen etc. in Wotlk macht das ja keiner mehr, alle nurnoch rushen,


Da haste recht... das vermissi auch.
In MC kurz ne futter pause.. niemanden hats gestört heute alles: I am the best i pwn (höhö) bla bla bla ... 
"seufz*


----------



## vicaut (6. Juli 2009)

Kann mich erinnern, wie ich mit meinem Ele diese Ini zu BC Zeiten als 70er gesolot habe, als ich dann mal die 1000 Skelette beim Event vor der Barontür überlebt hab und den Baron erledigt hab, war ich schon stolz - denn das war damals nicht einfach und brachte auch noch einiges an Gold ein. Scholo und Strat sind die besten 5er Inis ever!


----------



## Sty (6. Juli 2009)

Hehe ja das tanken war früher tatsächlich wesentlich anspruchsvoller.
Alles einsammeln und mit Sunder Armor oder HS zu versehen und gleichzeitig aggro am Maintarget aufbauen musste schon schnell gehen, wenn man die anderen Targets nicht genug bearbeitet hatte standen die ganz schnell an den Heilern xD

Heutzutage reichts anscheinend nur noch wenn man dieses Druckwellen ding oder was auch immer mit Donnerknall rausballert und ab und zu ein HS reinstreut.

Stance Dance ?
Movement ?
Tank Rotationen ?
 usw ?

gibts anscheinend nichts mehr anspruchsvolles.


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Stance Dance ?


Was is das?^^


----------



## mendozino (6. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Mendozino: Große Töne in meine Richtung spucken, aber selber Mist labern.




Ohje, starke Worte und wenig dahinter. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du den zeitlichen Ablauf noch auf die Reihe bekommst. An sich ists mir ja egal, nur wenn jemand hier die coolen "epic fail" "fail" Marker rausholt, und sich das dann eher ein bisschen wie Halbwahrheiten entpuppt, hab ich Lust das mal etwas zu relativieren.



Belphega schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Nachwievor ist Ubrs eine 10-Mann/Frau Instanz.
> Auch die Quests gehn mit 10 Mann (zB Bwl-Prequest bei Drakki)



Wer spricht denn von UBRS? Ich rede doch von 5er Inis! Du zitierst ja sogar meine Aussage das UBRS ne Raidini ist,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Belphega schrieb:


> Fail.
> Ubrs war als 15er-Instanz implementiert.
> Man konnte sie natürlich auch mit 10 Leuten machen - das wär aber nur von Nachteil für die Gruppe.
> Schlachtzug is Schlachtzug. Diese wurde dann zur 10er-Instanz gepatched - zum einen, weil zu Zeiten des Molten Core's kein Raidcharakter mehr da rein is und man kaum 15 Randomleute dafür gefunden hat - zum anderen, weil Drakki - sowie auch die Bestie - für zusammengewürfelte 0815-Randomgruppen einfach viel zu heftig war und den Spielspaß nahm. (Blizzard hat damals schon die Instanzen so gestaltet, dass möglichst viele Leute ohne Geheule reingehn konnten).





Wieder knapp vorbei. Erstens war UBRS superknackig und Blizz hat die lange nicht generft. UBRS war ne zeitlang die einzige Raidinstanz, insofern war es das Ziel von Blizz die lange schwierig zu halten. Wie gesagt und überall nachlesbar (z.B. Wowwiki) sind alle Instanzen von Blizz zuerst mit 5 Mann mehr auch betretbar gewesen, 5er konnten zu 10, 10er zu 15. Dies wurde dann gestoppt bei den T0 Instanzen..und nur bei denen.



Belphega schrieb:


> Da will ich zB ne Quelle.
> Die T0-Sets waren nur auf eine einzige Skillung ausgelegt.
> Es gab bis zum T2.5-Set in AQ40, keine Skillungsbezogenen Sets.
> Druiden waren gezwungen Heal zu sein. Krieger waren gezwungen Tanks zu sein.
> ...



Leider wieder Halbwahrheiten, was du hier schreibst. Nicht nur die T0-Sets waren auf eine Skillung ausgelegt, auch die Klassen. Es gab einfach nix anderes in einem Raid als ein Heildruide, als ein Heilschami, als ein Tankkrieger. Aber viel wichtiger, die T0 Sets waren nicht auf Klassen beschränkt. Die Schurkensets konnten und können von Druiden angezogen werden, die Priestersets von Mages usw etc.
Und erst mit Einführung von Dire Maul (Düsterbruch) waren teilweise höherwertigere Rüstungen erhältlich. Ein einfacher Blick in die Datenbanken hilft dir dabei, den Wahrheitsgehalt zu überprüfen.


----------



## jay390 (6. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Was is das?^^



Frag ich mich auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (6. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als es damals zu Classic-Zeiten nur begrenzt Fear-Schutz gab (konnten damals nur Zwergen-Priester)
und man auch des öfteren keinen dieser Zwergen-Priester dabeihatte musste man einem Fear (Onyxia usw) mit 
"Stance Dance" entgegenwirken. Sprich der Krieger wechselt in Berserkerhaltung, aktiviert Berserkerwut welche den Krieger Fear-Immun werden lässt (weiß nimmer genau wie das hieß xD) und wechselte sofort in die Deff-Haltung. Dies nannte man auch Stance Dance.

Diese simple Methode hatten nicht wirklich viele Krieger 100%ig drauf.


Heutzutage kann ja jeder Priester Fear-Schutz setzen und der CD ist glaube ich auch wesentlich geringer als damals.


----------



## Poserritter (6. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stancewechsel um zB eine Wirbelattacke anzubringen, also Verteidigungshaltung->Berserkerhaltung-Wirbeln->zurück (wenn die Wut reicht)
Ok, jemand war schneller. Stancewechsel zum Fearschutz war übrigens noch in Kara nötig bei dem Drachen.. weiss nich mehr wie der hiess.. oh gott.. den man mit der Urne beschwören konnte. Aber zu BC musste man auch noch ccen, ich glaub einige wissen nicht mal wozu man CC braucht. Und: es gab tatsächlich Krieger, die sicher die Zerschmetterten Hallen hero tanken konnten. Ohne CC. Hut ab! Eigentlich wollten immer alle Gruppen Palas dort.

Wenn jemals wieder Skill zum Tanken gefragt sein wird geht die World unter^^


----------



## jay390 (6. Juli 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Als es damals zu Classic-Zeiten nur begrenzt Fear-Schutz gab (konnten damals nur Zwergen-Priester)
> und man auch des öfteren keinen dieser Zwergen-Priester dabeihatte musste man einem Fear (Onyxia usw) mit
> "Stance Dance" entgegenwirken. Sprich der Krieger wechselt in Berserkerhaltung, aktiviert Berserkerwut welche den Krieger Fear-Immun werden lässt (weiß nimmer genau wie das hieß xD) und wechselte sofort in die Deff-Haltung. Dies nannte man auch Stance Dance.
> 
> ...



Ah okay, danke. Ich hab pre BC nie nen Krieger gespielt ^^ Erst dann nen angefangen.


----------



## Sty (6. Juli 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Stancewechsel um zB eine Wirbelattacke anzubringen, also Verteidigungshaltung->Berserkerhaltung-Wirbeln->zurück (wenn die Wut reicht)
> Ok, jemand war schneller. Stancewechsel zum Fearschutz war übrigens noch in Kara nötig bei dem Drachen.. weiss nich mehr wie der hiess.. oh gott.. den man mit der Urne beschwören konnte. Aber zu BC musste man auch noch ccen, ich glaub einige wissen nicht mal wozu man CC braucht. Und: es gab tatsächlich Krieger, die sicher die Zerschmetterten Hallen hero tanken konnten. Ohne CC. Hut ab! Eigentlich wollten immer alle Gruppen Palas dort.
> 
> Wenn jemals wieder Skill zum Tanken gefragt sein wird geht die World unter^^




Keine Angst, wenn das eines Tages passieren sollte, aktivier ich meinen Account wieder und pack meinen Tank wieder aus ^^

ZH ohne CC ? Kein Problem, kann nur manchmal stressig werden und zur rennerei führen xD

edith: ein gutes Team natürlich vorausgesetzt !
edith²: Der Drache schimpfte sich Nightbane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

apropos nightbane.
Bei wow verarsche von giga hat er gesagt er is beim healen aufs dach geklettert... war das so schlimm?


----------



## Sty (6. Juli 2009)

Kenne die verarsche zwar nicht aber bei Nightbane gab es viele Möglichkeiten diverse Bugs zu benutzen.

Über dieses Dach oder Kuppel gab es die Möglichkeit durch Clippingfehler zu anderen Bossen zu laufen oder zum Schachevent zu gelangen (einige Druiden und Schurken benutzten dies um schnell und alleine an die Kiste vom Schachevent zu kommen)


----------



## Ukmâsmú (6. Juli 2009)

ich schwelge gern in erinnerungen aber strat ist nu was was ich weniger vermisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach ruf farmen für NAXX40 den timed run die stundelange farmgeplänkel für rechtschaffene kugeln... ne strat vermiss ich nu echt nicht. was damals eigentlcih nur witzig war war smokys feuerzeug was du von einer quest da bekommen hast. des trinket hat spaß gemacht^^.

wenn du unbedingt tolle inis sehn wilst rat ich dir mal ein tag für brd zu investieren. die ini find ich sehr schön und es gibt immer irgendwas neues zu entdecken weil die eben so sau groß ist. du knüppelst sozusagen ein ganzes königreich zusammen und was du legen kannst... wahnsinn. du hast ein arenaevent in der ini, farmstücke zB zum dunkeleisenverhütten/mc pre. dann ne richtige teilweise geordnete ini mit nem endboss wos acuh quetss für gibt. und aus viel optionale bosse. das is mal was.
und wenn du dann noch lust hast kannste auch mal DM durhcmachen. tributrun war auch saugeil. da gehts mal drum so wenig bosse wie möglcih zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts heute acuh nimmer.
und du wirst dannach als könig gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tributrun ist einfach geil gewesen.

was acuh noch ganz cool ist ist lbrs/ubrs. fand cih spannender als strat/scholo.


----------



## Rabaz (6. Juli 2009)

OK die Inze hat schon Charme, aber diese "früher war alles so geil" wieder.........hmmmmm. Dazu möchte ich mal sagen dass Strath, Scholo und Düsterbruch die EINZIGEN Inzen waren die noch was brachten auf 60, wenn man nicht raiden konnte, was auf 90% aller Gilden zutraf.

Man ist da reingerannt bis zum erbrechen nicht weils so geil war sondern weils nix anderes gab für die weitaus überwiegende Mehrheit der Leute, und trotzdem hat kaum einer sein set voll bekommen wegen lächerlicher dropraten von bestimmten Teilen.

Also JA Strath & Co haben schon was in der Rückschau aber streckenweise war das nicht nur geil damals sondern oft genug auch der pure Frust. Das gehört da mal mit ins Bild. Und ich staune auch wie jetzt wieder alle hier die 45-Minuten runs gemacht haben. Auf meinem realm gab es geschätzte 3 bis 5 Gilden mit Leuten die das geschafft haben, die trugen aber auch T2/T3 weswegen das für sie witzlos war.

Also ich will nicht für alle sprechen aber uns hingen Strath und Scholo schlicht zum Hals raus. MEILENWEIT. Ma so zum Thema wie geil das war ^^.


----------



## Sty (7. Juli 2009)

Naja ich persönlich fand das schon immer wieder ganz lustig.
Vor allem zum Ende hin von BC als wir da am Tag mehrmals durchgerannt sind (ohhhjaa durchgerannt^^) zum Kugeln farmen. Unsere Gruppe hatte dann vor BC das Gold für den teuren Reitskill und gleichzeitig den Preis für rechtschaffene Kugeln kaputt gemacht xD  (anfangs 100 Gold und nach 3 Wochen nur noch 15 Gold)

Naja man konnte schon jede Menge machen, Düsterbruch Tributrun´s, Weltdrachen jagen, Crossroads xD, etc. etc.


----------

